# Wisconsin Grouse hunting



## shootdonniebrook

New Guy here, A friend and I hunted up in Wisconsin in 2003. It was our first time there and didnt really know where to hunt or stay. So, We stayed at a place called the Moose Jaw Resort, about 20 min. east of park falls. We hunted in the chequamegon national forest east of park falls. Grouse numbers were low that year but we got up 10 or so grouse a day and a few woodcock. Were planning to go up there again next season, and would like any information at all about what county or area would be best to hunt and stay in. Last time we stayed the third week of october. We both have German Shorthair's and will be takeing them back.

What month (week ) would you suggest for grouse and woodcock
What county or area ?
and any info. on a place to stay close to where we are hunting that allowes pets. I would like to find a small cabin, house ect. to rent for a week. I'm not much for staying at motels, I like a private place so I can keep an eye on my dogs and truck. Thanks for your help, Ron


----------



## mburgess

I don't know much about Ruffie hunting, but the one thing I do know is tried and true Ruffie hunters are absolutely secretive about their coverts. Don't expect big hits on this topic.


----------



## Dick Monson

Shoot, it's my intention to give that a whirl before I get too old. Have read about ruffies alot, and woodcock too and think it would be a kick, although I've never seen one. We get jacksnipe flights through here sometimes and their flight pattern reminds me of what I have read. Probably your best bet is is DNR for info and then narrow it down with local contact where you stay. One New Year my wife wanted to get a cabin in MN for the weekend. Since I had the dogs along I was dumbfounded at the grouse we put up. Looked like it would be fun.


----------



## fishless

Im not a seasoned ruffie hunter so I cant give much info, but if it were my vacation I plan sometime after the leaves are on the ground. Ive found there much easier to hit when you can see them. Check with DNR for bird numbers and enjoy the woods. From your first post it sounds like you were in a pretty good spot already.


----------



## shootdonniebrook

Thanks for the Info. Guys. I know everyone is hush hush when it comes to grouse and where to find them, I know I am. Its over a 20 hour drive from here to Wisc. and just wanted a heads up on a general area to hunt and stay at.


----------



## newenglanddrisc

Ruff Grouse hunting ( wtih my two Gordon Setters) is my favorite thing in life ( without a close second) and after another rainy spring I decided to make the endless drive out to the legendary lands of Wisconsin
I believe it was mid October and my first day in the woods was during a SNOWSTORM ( almost cried)

Before I left I emailed some bioligist at the RGS ( Ruffed Grouse society) and they were very helpfull but if you really want to find the birds ( without having the time to find them) you need to find hunters that are local but are in search of other prey
I found a couple of really helpfull bear hunting guys who marked places on my Topo maps where they usually find birds
That next day I think we flushed 12 birds in an hour !!

Weather is always a gamble and the cover ( cut over paper company land) is your typical-miserable grouse cover ( your dog is on point and you just can't get to him) but it was the best week of my life
God willing< I will be there again next year
There are MANY cabins ( a google search wil bring them up)

GO FOR IT ! memories for a lifetime


----------



## grousebuster

I HAVE BEEN GOING TO PARK FALLS WISCONSIN FOR THE PAST 6 YEARS. IF YOU DONT MIND HUNTING IN THICK COVER WITH THE LEAVES STILL ON THE TREES, THE LAST WEEK OF SEPTEMBER OR THE FIRST WEEK OF OCTOBER IS THE BEST. ALTHOUGH IT DOES GET ALOT EASIER TO ACTUALLY KILL ONE, ONCE THE LEAVES DROP OFF. THIS NORMALY HAPPENS AROUND THE SECOND WEEK OF OCTOBER DEPENDING ON THE WEATHER


----------



## irish

I hunt them a fare bit gives the dogs something to do when not waterfowl hunting , give ya some info and dont mind shareing . I live about 30 miles from were you are talking about . About mid Oct and yes when the leaves are gone . Makes the shooting better . If you give me a pm ill find some info on were to stay and give you some phone numbers .Also some pointers on good cover, around me their in the cut off paper mill land look for some pople slash on hill sides going to water . Any other info ya need pm me .

Irish :beer:


----------



## newenglanddrisc

Irish
( my kind of guy...........great name too)
My first trip out there ( drove all the way from Boston) as described above was up to Northeast (near Rhinelander) where I hit some good and bad areas. The local bear guides marked some good locations on my Gazette and the shooting got better
on the last day while heading home, I decided to try an area (not too far from Park falls) that was just miles and miles of classic ( poplar, ash, heavy cover) grouse cover but almost impossible walking. I was thinking about it ( feeling the tired legs after a week up near Rhinelander) when I saw a small trail leading up thru the young woods/marsh
I got out with my two Gordon and marked the spot ( GPS) and headed up the trail while letting the dogs work the edges
when we got to the top of the trail it started to rain and my younger Gordon caught a scent and quickly crossed over to the other side of the trail and just as we locking up a nice bird came up ( like the second to last shot at a skeet range from the high house) and I had the time to look admire and MISS, dam and then I caught a piece of him with my follow up shot but he started a wounded dive down from the trial in to the thick swamp
TWO hours later ( like an idiot I accidently deleted my waypoint on the GPS and didn't bother to check my compass when I left the truck as I was just going to walk the trail one last time before going home--alll the rookie mistakes) it was getting dark, I was walking in circles with NO idea of where the road was. The dogs kept hunting and the birds were EVERYWHERE and yet I was too nervous to even think about hunting as a night in the raining woods was scaring the hell out of me. I think the birds knew I was lost and were flying by to give me the finger ! 
Finally as it was getting dark ( remembered that the initial flush was from the highest poing of the trail) I just kept going from one high point to another ( one step or one tree at a time) and finally came out to the trail with renewed religion .
NEXT year I hope to return to that exact location ( with my proper GPS and compass) but I will NEVER forget seeing all those Grouse while being so worried about being lost in the woods. Hunting with two dogs in unfamiliar territory makes it easy to get turned around and this territory was so thick ( and no cars on the dirt road) that I hope I learned a lesson for life


----------



## irish

What a great story if ya dont make mistakes you will never learn ."i must be learning all the time " If you get this way let me know .

Irish :beer:


----------



## smeurett

I know this is a old post, but just reading thru the forum and saw this-Some good comments here and I'll just add some-As mentioned, early to mid October is a great time and less leaves on the trees and brush make shooting easier, also you mentioned woodcock and you may be able to catch the flight then. Later October and they may be gone already. I know all the slow grouse years, woodcock at least gave us fun shooting!

Parkfalls is THE capital of "bird" hunting in the state but, there are other areas also. I live further south in Clark County, and the county forest is one of the largest in the state at 133,000 acres-constantly logged, mostly for aspen production-perfect habitat for birds. I've always had best luck in stands of young trees, 1" diameter trunks...be prepared to barely get the gun barrel up tho! Thicker berry brush is great too and near water-a creek bottom, tag alders etc. I've never had a nice bird dog like you, so you'll do well anywhere you find the cover. The cycle is coming back up, so I'd expect to see more birds this year-I know I've seen more broods this summer that I have in the past 5 years-good luck!


----------



## Dick Monson

On a side note I visited today with 2 Wis. boys on their way to Harvey ND to hunt sharpies. They said the RG population in Wis. has really improved and should peak in '09. Very nice fellows with nice brits in the trailer.


----------



## Shu

I have hunted the area you are looking at and we have had good combo hunts for grouse and woodcock the first week in October.


----------



## Waterspaniel

Earlier in the seaon, you will fid birds covied up more, but a lot of vegitaion to shoot around. Later in the season- more wood cock as the migration begins. You can hunt well into Dec. as well. After deer season you will have the woods to yourself for a quiet peaceful hunt. Of course the birds have been picked over. do some research on Timber Co land. Much of it is open to hunting, and Timber companies can tell you what tracks have been logged when- for optimum aspen age


----------



## Rusty

A buddy and I will be staying in Phillips for the third week in Oct. Have 2 Shorthairs. First time up north. What to expect? Heard that the paper co. property is best? Any tips for a first time Wisc. Hunt?
Rusty


----------



## smeurett

Rusty-
Was out last night with two Griffins-pointed 13 grouse and 0 woodcock (which was strange) in 2 hrs. Too bad my shooting wasn't better!
3rd week in October and a lot of the leaves will be down, woodcock flight might be in for added shooting, which is great. Up near Phillips (nice country, BTW) there is a lot of public land north and west and east. Some Chequamegon Natl Forest and a bunch of county land too. With all the timber harvesting up there, you'll have no problem finding good habitat. Some water is always good-thick tag alder edges, young aspen, swamp edges and berry brush-if it's hard to walk thru, it's good for grouse. Havin the pups is huge...at least you have some warning before they bust out. Have a great trip..I'll be heading to ND about then for my first Pheasant hunt out "west".


----------



## BRIAN SMITH

Rusty, thanks for all the work your doing for the trip .
Great photo of the two of you.
We are going to have a blast, haha, with those birds and the pups!
Sounds like we'd have half a chance to actually see the grouse with having dogs and leaf drop by the time we get up there!!!!


----------

